# the get big or get dead thread (journal)



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right im starting another journal as im taking part in a couple of the new year challenges and thought it would be good to have somewere to post all the bollox to save cluttering the threads up

also as an ongoing place to keep track of training,diet and errr "supps" 

hopefully will keep me motivated as well

my measurments as of the 6th of jan after being lazy eating and having no structure due to having hold from work were

left arm 37.5cm (14.76 inch)

right arm 37cm (14.56 inch)

chest 96cm (37.79 inch)

waist 90cm (35.43 inch)

left leg 52cm (20.47 inch)

right leg 53cm (20.86 inch)

left calf 34cm (13.38 inch)

right calf 35cm (13.77 inch)

and weight was 11stone10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

these are my pics from the 6th jan


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right ill do my update from yest

was a good day over all

ill do a long ish post for this cause decided to give slin a go so want someone to just have a browse over it felt ok B.G was low after 1st shot but was keeping an eye on things and didnt have any other probs all day

right here goes

breakfast i had 4 scrambled eggs and 2 toast @ 0945

10.15 B.G was 5.7

10.20 did 4units of slin

10.30 had 1st shake ( 40g carbs which was 28g maltodextrin, 12g oats and 50g pro)

11.00 B.G was 4.9 (had 50mg dbol)

11.10 had 2nd shake (40g oats, 50g pro)

11.36 B.G of 3.7 (i felt fine maybe a little tired but do half of the time) i had about 20 jelly teddy sweets

11.46 B.G of 3.6 so had a lucozade sport bodyfuel drink

11.58 B.G of 5.4

i went for a bath

12.28 B.G of 5.8

i went training about half 1 finished training and checked B.G straigh after

14.50 B.G of 5.1

14.55 did 4iu slin ,straight after started my shake this time i added an extra 10g of malto so had 38g malto,12g oats,5g creatine (forgot to add to 1st ones) added the extra 10g of malto cause of 1st shot and to see what diff it made

15.15 decided to check B.G after the 20 mins to monitor closer B.G was 7.5

15.40 B.G of 7.0 had my 2nd shake same as 2nd shake this morn

16.50 B.G of 5.4 (had 50mg dbol)

21.40 100g chicken with a little bbq sauce (50mg dbol)

21.52 B.G 5.9

22.00 4iu slin followed by 1st shake

22.20 B.G 7.6

22.50 B.G 6.6 had 2nd shake

after 2 hrs B.G was 6.1

so what im thinking is of adding extra carbs into my 1st shake of the day and then keeping an eye on it from there cause seemed to be ok after that or would you do the same as did above but just keep an eye on it close 1st thing. i dont know if it was just cause it was my 1st shot so B.G dropped quick cause it was unexpected by body?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Some very accurate size and time measrements, time would be better if you had put seconds in tho.... :001_tt2:

Subscribed, will be interested to see your progress in more depth, excuse the ignorance but wtf is bg?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

training from y`day

needed to find out what my 1rm were so had to do them 1st

O.H SEATED PRESS 100kg failed but got 90 x 3

SQUAT did 80kg x 3 (hate squat i think its a mental thing of f**king myself up not being able to get back up) also in past ive felt a pain in groin i dont know if thats down to bad form or not tho

DEADS 120kg x 1

FLAT BENCH 115kg failed but did 100kg x1

then did chest with the lad who was helping vid 1rm

INCLINE

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 3 (partial x 2)

FLAT BENCH

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

INCLINE DB PRESS

18kg x 10

18kg x 14

FLAT FLYS

25kg x 6

32kg x 8 (2 negs)

then

INCLINE SEATED CURLS

13kg x 8

13kg x 8

EZ BAR CURLS

30kg x 8

30kg x 8


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

it was 1 st time taking slin mate so wanted to make sure i logged everything down so if there was any blips i would have been able to look back and correct for next time

and B.G is blood glucose 

and cheers mate go to have u along for the ride haha


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> and B.G is blood glucose


Ah, got ya. How are you measuring that? With a pin pr**k type tester?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah using one of these mate

http://www.bayerdiabetes.co.uk/sections/products-for-my-diabetes/meters/bayer-contour-usb-meter/bayer-contour-usb-overview

its really good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate.

What will you do if they want to film Hangover 3 tho and your plan is distrupted ?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

nice only mate

and damn thats what u should have called it.....alans journey  .hangover 3 :from the hangover to the gym


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well just done my 1st shots of this course and hope my brews good, i ofcourse have 100% faith in myself and for that reason i decided to put 2 1/2 lm in each shoulder :thumb:

diet hasnt been great 2d but will sort that 2m

i havent trained 2d but went in work to sort a few bits out so did half hr cardio on the treadmill max incline (15) then just adjusted speed to keep in fat burn zone although crept over at times

workout from yest was back we did:

REVERSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

40k x 12

50k x 12

60k x 10

70k x 6

70kx6

PULLOVERS

18K X 12

30K X 8

B.B ROWS

60K X 12

80K X 12

100K X 7

REVERSE FLYS

15K X 10

18K X 10

18K X 8

18K X 8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> then did chest with the lad who was helping vid 1rm


where are the vids then?


----------



## Rory33 (Dec 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> What will you do if they want to film Hangover 3 tho and your plan is distrupted ?


Lmao

oP, good luck bro!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> where are the vids then?


i need to upload them to youtube so will prob be 2m


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Rory33 said:


> Lmao
> 
> oP, good luck bro!


cheers pal


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Respect on the beard. Pretty strong for your weight aswell mate.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> Respect on the beard. Pretty strong for your weight aswell mate.


cheers mate

i want to give it a big pust this year and see if i can if i can bang some serious size on and get the lifts up to a real good level, im not to bothered about being super strong but would like to sort a few things out


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Thought I'd do a bit of an update while in work and bored

1st week hasn't gone too bad been in the gym 3 times and trained everything apart from legs , so they will have to get hammered sometime this week.

Also done a couple of cardio sessions

Food has been so so with being on nights since fri so haven't the energy to do it when I finish in the morn and then I'm normally on the last min of a night trying to get some more sleep.

So will try and up the food on my days off and then prep better (and do more food to last me for work days)

Supps

Everything has gone ok .

Still waiting on my naps and running out of dbol quick so will have to sort that this next couple of days

Jabs went ok, delts were sore for a couple of days but I'm putting that down to my stuff being higher consentration than normal , plus the oil seems smoother so could have pinned it a little too quick as well cause left side was worse than right for a day or so.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Right time for another mini update

Things have been not too bad this week although food hasn't been to good because body clocks f**ked cause of being on nights so on my dads of spent most of it asleep or tired and not motivated .

I think I'm still growing even tho food has been shocking

I'm back on nights 2n for 4 so hopefully can get things slightly better

Trained legs yesterday for the 1st time in ages so I'm in pain haha hurts to walk cause legs are sore hurts to sit cause @rse is sore and I did my jabs as well yesterday so my chest is sore as well , so all in all I feel like I'm falling to bits but can't beat a bit of pain it's shows I'm doing something right 

Legs

Squat

Warm up with bar 15kg

45k x 10

55k x 6

65k x 6

55k x 8

55k x 6

Extentions

40k x 16

45k x 15

50k x 8

45k x 9

30k x 12

Seated leg curls

40k x 15

50k x 15

60k x 12

60k x 10

30k x 40

Squats were low in weight due to works smith machine being sh1t and a bit sticky and I get a pain in groin area like were lower abs attach when trying to go heavier, I got the bloke in the gym to watch form both with empty bar and with weight on and he said it looked good so might just need to strenghen up core/abs

Other than that I don't think much has happened

Sh1t week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nights are a real bastard..Well done for the legs workout mate


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Nights are a real bastard..Well done for the legs workout mate


yeah cause i was on nights last weekend and then the same this weekend i didnt try to change my sleep pattern but just ment sleep and food was sh1t

yeah i think im going to try and keep up with legs using lower weight for a bit and see if i can improve them any way


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

strong little lad mate , well done !!! and that beard looks fcukin immense im well jell at minute but im coming for you lol !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> strong little lad mate , well done !!! and that beard looks fcukin immense im well jell at minute but im coming for you lol !!!


oi less of the little you 

good to have you in here mate

and thanks for all the praise


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> oi less of the little you
> 
> good to have you in here mate
> 
> and thanks for all the praise


well mate at under 12 stone i meant little in a nice way not a puny one X


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Subbed oh bearded one :thumb:

Good luck with this one mate!

90kg seated press! Is that with a bb or a machine?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah yeah ....ill belive u millions wouldnt haha

im over 12 stone now haha well i was before nights anyway haha ill update stats over the weekend cause will have to update for the getting massive comp


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> I get a pain in groin area like were lower abs attach when trying to go heavier, I got the bloke in the gym to watch form both with empty bar and with weight on and he said it looked good so might just need to strenghen up core/abs


I get a sore in the lower abs every time I go up in weight on squats, you will get a stronger core just by doing squats but if your anything like me that will always happen. Mine feels like a hernia but isnt.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> I get a sore in the lower abs every time I go up in weight on squats, you will get a stronger core just by doing squats but if your anything like me that will always happen. Mine feels like a hernia but isnt.


Yeah that's exactly the same thing , mine feels like I've been stabbed with a hot knife haha then is fine straight away when the weights off, I think I'm just going to keep them really light and up the numbers then try heavy once a month or something , then do ab work and stretching and see if that helps , and might see physio if I go for massage work see what he says


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Name: usernameneeded week 3

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : 12stone 4 / 78.74kg / 173.6

measurments at start..................... measurements now

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch............ 38cm / 14.96 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch............. 38cm / 14.966 inch

chest cm 96 / 37.79 inch................ 103cm / 40.55 inch

waist cm 90 / 35.43 inch................. 92cm / 36.22 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch................ 54.5cm / 21.45 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch.............. 55.5cm / 21.85 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch............... 35cm / 13.77 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch............. 35.5cm / 13.97 inch

How many time have you trained this week? 3

How much cardio have you done this week? about 45mins (2 sessions)

Have you had any problems this week? dont think so

Any strength Gains? dont think so workouts normally vary due to when i train and meals / sleep

Anything else you have changed from last week? got diet better but still not got orals sorted again


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

decided to have a rest day 2d as i finished nights this morn so had to catch up on some sleep so decided to have a cheat day as well haha

so will contain sausage rolls,crisps,rhubarb pie,milkshake

diet has been better this last couple of days so hopefully having a cheat day wont stop me from getting back to it 2m

off work now till next tue i think unless i pick up some extra stuff but will decide 2m

so will get in the gym while im off and try and keep food intak high and not stop in bed too late in the day haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Just realised I haven't updated this for a week so here goes

In general things seem to be going good

I haven't been the gym as much as I should but with trying to get my food right that's been taking up a load of my time just staying focused on forcing the food in , rather than having to go out and then missing a meal then going the gym and being even further behind

This week I've basicly hit my food totals and I'm feeling full and pumped so enjoying that feeling .

I got my oxy as well over the weekend so I started them mon so hopefully this next week or 2 I should see some big changes as they start working plus I'm on my 3rd week of my oils so that should be good.

Although I think when it all does peak I'm going to be in trouble cause already got the horn enough as it is and it's only going to get worse ;-)

I nearly lost the plat at the weekend cause was doing some flirting and got the old yeah me can meet up then after about 2hrs of who was going to were and sh1t I realise it wasn't going to happen cause it was getting to stupid late and she's over an hr away so i was ready for killing someone haha

I'll prob post new pics and measurments at the weekend

And I'll hopefully have been in the gym a few times as well to get some results


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well this week has been a write off , haven't been in the gym , I don't know if it's the weather being sh1tty and doing long hrs in work but have just felt f**ked this last couple of weeks

Hopefully will get fire back this week as the jabs should be kicking in

Things have been that bad I haven't done this weeks jabs I normally do them on a thur but missed it this week and been on nights all weekend so I'll do last weeks 2m and then jab again on thur.

Diet has been really clean ,I'm basicly having chicken and pineapple for my meals and then shakes with oats to top protein up.

I'm thinking I might go back to adding milk to my shakes to add in cals

I've been having between 2900-3500 cals and trying to get 500g pro and then just whatever carbs I get .

The only thing is do I add in the extra to get the most out of my cycle and gain fat then lose the fat every couple of months or do I just keep going as I am and slowly add the weight and keep fat gains as low as poss???

2d is being a cheat day as I'm not on slin 2day so thought why not so I've got

Boiled rice, large curry sauce,chips and 4 sausage

And then chicken Satay with fried rice for later on through the night

All washed down with a liter of boost ( cheap redbull) I don't know what it is but I'm getting adicted to the taste of it , even tho it tastes weird haha

I'm saying it's to stop muscle pumps tho from the orals  that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

Can't think of anything else at the min but I'll prob update again 2m with pics and stats


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get some taurine mate, I hate to think how much crappy sugar is in that Boost drink! I'd be inclined to keep it as clean as possible with the diet unless you are prepared to all out bulk then take more stuff after your cycle to help shift the excess without losing any gains?

Shifts are a cnut, try to get a decent amount of kip, I'll get in at 5ish today and I'm up again at 03:00.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

tbh honest i dont need taurine at the min , i just seen the boost when i was in makro so i thought ill just have 500ml a day so a bottle last me 2 daysand then the case will last me a month. started drinking it and im addicted to the nasty taste haha.

i think its cause the foods fairly normal and that has a taste its prob worse haha but yeah once ive drunk the rest ill prob give it a miss next time im shopping haha

and yeah i was thinking i should slowly grow on what i was having because basicly all of it is being used rather than having loads of surplus cals that just lead to fat , but it still feels funny .

i might see how i go this month and then eat normal with a mix the next month and then the month after when im on my bulk/blast again i might get some dnp and run that at low dose and just hammer everything and see how i get on with it .

i guess its all about experimenting i wouldnt have thought a year ago i would be doing half of the stuff i think about but due to how much knowledge there is on here at the min and how much there is to learn i think it would be stupid to not give it a go while the people are here to ask he questions if there needed

the way in thinking is if im putting on a pound or 2 a week and its lean thats going to be a stone every say 3 months so even with half that gain i think id be happy.

but yeah its the shifts that kill me . i do 12 h shifts so if i go the gym after work im up at 05:30 and get back in at 20:30 so there 15 hrs before ive even thought abot anything else . most of the time on days i get 5 hrs sleep and on nights i basicly just sleep all day so prob get 8 hrs but i wake up a few times so dont feel fresh.

cheers for the advice tho mate


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

get massive or go home!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

come on mate get your head into this and get back on it bro. i know you can do it ...

dont make me come and Bum you lol !!!! XX


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

see now im confused with ur reply the 1st line had me all amped up for getting back into it and then the 2nd line made me think ........well another week of wouldnt be to bad ;-)

but no im getting back into it pal u will have to keep bulling me on here haha

im going joining the DW by me this afternoon if i can blag student rates.

cause the lad i used to train with started there last year and was saying how its good and they have loads of stuff ,so rather than training on my own in the works gym or tryign to motivate myself to go

so i think im going to get the off peak one at dw so ill go after night with my mate or on my days off ill train with him as well and then if im on days and finishing late ill train at work

so hopefully he will push me to up the weights and keep me going all the time ad ill be able to do deads, rows and all the stuff i cant at work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well whatever fcukin membership you get just fcukin get one and get in to it... you will not get results by talking about it bro XX


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tell you what if you do well in next 3 months i will come and bum you anyway ok lol !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right ive got 2 memberships to get twice the results haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> right ive got 2 memberships to get twice the results haha


give me some likes in here anyway you tight cnut whats up with ya ?? only me posting you thought you would make some more effort ..

Are you fcukin gay ??? pmsl X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ffs flinty i cant pull myself off over you AND like ur posts at the same time


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

oh and no im not gay!!!

i only think about you when ****ing or f**king women

...............its only gay if u think about it when doing a man:thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thats better you cnut... and i promise i will send you more prince albert pictures soon, but stop ringing mate please the wife is getting annoyed ok

thanks XX


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> give me some likes in here anyway you tight cnut whats up with ya ?? only me posting you thought you would make some more effort ..
> 
> Are you fcukin gay ??? pmsl X


There you go,feel better now mf? I need some reps one day....lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> There you go,feel better now mf? I need some reps one day....lol


BOOOM power reps to you lol !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> BOOOM power reps to you lol !!!


Cheers mate,let me know if i can itch your back or something one day.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right i was back in the gym this morn 

1st session in the new gym with my old training partner, like training with him as always get more done than just going in on own

did chest and tris

cant think exactly what we did , ill start taking note as i normally do just with it being 1st time just wanted to focus on training

we did wide grip press machine x4

flat bench x4

smith machine incline x4

smith machine decline x4

db flys x4

tris

v bar pushdowns x 4

cable skull crushers overhead x 4

plate skulls x3 (did 1 with bar)

some machine thing with like ski handles for 1 arm pushdowns?? x3

then finished with 4 sets of abs using machine doing crunches


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> *right i was back in the gym this morn *
> 
> 1st session in the new gym with my old training partner, like training with him as always get more done than just going in on own
> 
> ...


Read that and liked mate !!! X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

felt good to be back

i did have a worry i wasnt going to be able to make it as i think ive got a bit of food poisoning haha

but thought i can let flinty down 

that and my mate would have never stopped moaning at me haha


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

How was Mastodon mate? My left knee is still a bit dodgy from from some wreckless and immature behaviour at Machine Head in decemeber :rolleye:

Glad your back in action! :thumbup1:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> How was Mastodon mate? My left knee is still a bit dodgy from from some wreckless and immature behaviour at Machine Head in decemeber :rolleye:
> 
> Glad your back in action! :thumbup1:


yeah it was really good mate super loud

the supports were good as well caught about 4 songs from "red fang" and then "the dillinger escape plan" came on and enjoyed them , there a weird band but it was good all the same.

then mastodon played a good mix of old and new , volume was on 11 

but then the downside i came home and finished the ****** i started b4 iwent out and think ive got mini food poisoning cause had cramps and then ive been "a bit off"

and yeah i went watching machine ead as well another good gig well apart from bmth who were just getting abuse so decided to mess about the whole set haha


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah it was really good mate super loud
> 
> the supports were good as well caught about 4 songs from "red fang" and then "the dillinger escape plan" came on and enjoyed them , there a weird band but it was good all the same.
> 
> ...


Yeah BMTH are sh1te, they wore plenty of pints at wembley arena and walked off early :thumb:

Sorry to hear about the food poisoning! At least it doesn't sound like full blown salmonella!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

only just spotted this journal, so im a bit late in subbin to it, beardy weirdy.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

im not an expert but do you think its a good idea to be using slin with your current body comp? thought it was best used when someones already really lean


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Yeah BMTH are sh1te, they wore plenty of pints at wembley arena and walked off early :thumb:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the food poisoning! At least it doesn't sound like full blown salmonella!


 yeah they just got bottled to f**k and then were just saying how they were getting 20 grand for the show , then got bottled more then talked about money again till the

end of the set haha

and yeah the food was my own fault haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Breeny said:


> only just spotted this journal, so im a bit late in subbin to it, beardy weirdy.


well its good to have u in here mate , welcome


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> im not an expert but do you think its a good idea to be using slin with your current body comp? thought it was best used when someones already really lean


X2 ? just wondering ?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> im not an expert but do you think its a good idea to be using slin with your current body comp? thought it was best used when someones already really lean


i hadnt thought about it , but then when talking through my cycle it got brought up and said about

so looked into it .

and i guess theres only 1 way to find out. haha but its about trying new things and seeing what works so will be trying diff ways of diet and if the fat starts coming on too quick and cant be sorted by diet ill look into fat burners or low dose dnp when on slin or ill drop the slin . i guess some will say do it others will say its stupid. same as just taking gear


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

ive been researching alot bout slin lately and people seem to think think that the fat gain made by slin can be harder to get rid of because of the nature of the hormone,the less lean you are with slin the more likely you are to gain fat..just seems a bit strange to me thats all


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> ive been researching alot bout slin lately and people seem to think think that the fat gain made by slin can be harder to get rid of because of the nature of the hormone,the less lean you are with slin the more likely you are to gain fat..just seems a bit strange to me thats all


im sure its no match for dnp 

and i think its down to the fact it makes the most of everything so yeah it will force all the goodness into the muscle but the same goes for the bad.

but my diet is really clean on my slin days, my normal diet is chicken and pineapple and then protein shakes with oats so not really any bad stuff in

but like i say i the only way to know is to try . and to try diff things


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> ive been researching alot bout slin lately and people seem to think think that the fat gain made by slin can be harder to get rid of because of the nature of the hormone,the less lean you are with slin the more likely you are to gain fat..just seems a bit strange to me thats all


I am doing it and was told by my recent avi l looked leaner so god knows...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am doing it and was told by my recent avi l looked leaner so god knows...


yeah i dont think ive put on fat

maybe its all just down to diet same as everything else

the way im looking at it is if its going to put x amount of pounds on me now its going to put exactly the same amount of weight on weather im at 50% b.f or 5%


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats the spirit, get big or die trying, you can worry about abs later!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

id rather be a f*king unit with a bit of a gut then small with abs 

and still got months b4 summers here haha i can hit 2 stone of fat and a month of dnp hell before then hahaha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Flippin eck you're a bit strong! You seated press is monstrous!?

Where are the videos??


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Flippin eck you're a bit strong! You seated press is monstrous!?
> 
> Where are the videos??


sh1t i forgot about them ill have to see if can work out how to upload to utube


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bench






deads






o.h press






squat


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

the rise in the use of drugs like dnp and slin just cos they're there is kind of worrying to me...what happened to doing it the only fashioned way?

fair enough when you have tried every other option but it just seems they're being used way to much almost as an easy option,its not sposed to come easy.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> bench
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squatting while watching porn is the way forward ! 

On a serious note bud, your form needs a lot of work on all lifts. Drop the weight and go back to basics


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Squatting while watching porn is the way forward !
> 
> On a serious note bud, your form needs a lot of work on all lifts. Drop the weight and go back to basics


X 2 mate...

squat wasnt anywhere low enough .

Bench press just looked a bit messy

ohp i would suggest going a little lower to about tash level

deads, well i think you already knew that werent great ..

Oh and Tattoos on your knuckles (awesome ) lol XX


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> X 2 mate...
> 
> squat wasnt anywhere low enough .
> 
> ...


I thought it was peacful on here today,good morning!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> I thought it was peacful on here today,good morning!


i been on for a couple of hours now mate lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and username, i like you a lot so please dont take my comments as negative bro i really mean them to try and help you thats all....

reading them back and you knowing me they could come across as harsh but i didnt mean it to sound harsh.. You know me lol !!!xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i been on for a couple of hours now mate lol


I avoided you that long!touch! x:beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> I avoided you that long!touch! x:beer:


your not nice .... :crying:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> your not nice .... :crying:


I have moved now so you cannot find me.--------AUTO MESSAGE,PLEASE DO NOT REPLY.:eek:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Deads need a bit of work aswell mate or you won't be deadlifting much longer :001_tt2:

Where do you train, looks very cramped? Needs re-organising if possible!
Good work posting up vids though. I suspect the gash music was at fault


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> the rise in the use of drugs like dnp and slin just cos they're there is kind of worrying to me...what happened to doing it the only fashioned way?
> 
> fair enough when you have tried every other option but it just seems they're being used way to much almost as an easy option,its not sposed to come easy.


dnp has been around since the 60`s or something prob same wih slin but think the "sudden" rise in things is because its getting talked about on here

a yr ago people gen didnt mention the above or t3 but then people like aus and empire talk about it and then other people try things and talk about it cause the channel has been opened so isnt the stigma around it any more

i get what ur saying but if u can use something to put on a little more size or lose fat a little quicker then why not


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

and to all the comments i apreciate them thats what its all about , if nothing gets mentioned then nothing gets changed

so ill take it all on board

as said started a new gym so hopefully things will be better through having more equipment


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Squatting while watching porn is the way forward !
> 
> On a serious note bud, your form needs a lot of work on all lifts. Drop the weight and go back to basics


yeah the "porn" was some 50 cent song that was on my mates cd and yeah i had forgot about it , but yeah when it came on thought bollox of all the time to record a lift haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Oh and username, i like you a lot so please dont take my comments as negative bro i really mean them to try and help you thats all....
> 
> reading them back and you knowing me they could come across as harsh but i didnt mean it to sound harsh.. You know me lol !!!xx


yeah i know mate ill take any help i can bud

and yeah i know what u mean .....ur a c*nt but its ok i love u too man


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> dnp has been around since the 60`s or something prob same wih slin but think the "sudden" rise in things is because its getting talked about on here
> 
> a yr ago people gen didnt mention the above or t3 but then people like aus and empire talk about it and then other people try things and talk about it cause the channel has been opened so isnt the stigma around it any more
> 
> i get what ur saying but if u can use something to put on a little more size or lose fat a little quicker then why not


Druggie


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Druggie


i make it all up mate just to seem cool .......its all lies just dont tell anyone


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Right well here's the leg session we did today

Legs

Extentions

30k x 20

40k x 15

60k x 8

80k x 8

50k x 20

Leg curls

30k x 20

30k x 20

30k x 20

Plate Leg press ( new exersise)

120k x 12

160k x 10

200k x 8

220k x 6

Squats

Bar+20k x 8

+40 x 8

Seated calf raises (new)

20k x 25

30k x 25

40k x 25

50k x 15

Machine leg press

70k x 12

90k x 12

120k x 10

150k x 10

190k x 5


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> i make it all up mate just to seem cool .......its all lies just dont tell anyone


Its the quickest way to UKM fame!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Holy**** daps has commented on one of your videos!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Holy**** daps has commented on one of your videos!


who the f**k is daps???


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

He requested to leave here the other week and got flamed. Dude has commented on your benchpress video!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> He requested to leave here the other week and got flamed. Dude has commented on your benchpress video!


how come he got flamed??


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/ask-boss/161865-terminate-my-account.html?highlight=


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/ask-boss/161865-terminate-my-account.html?highlight=


well ive just spent the last god knows how long and i still dont get him haha

nevermind...................

guess hes still here then haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right well a little update b4 sleep

legs are absolutly f**ked i feel like im going to fall down the stairs with every step and feels like if been stabbed in the quads tryignt o get up of the bed or move........but i LOVE IT 

chest doesnt feel too bad 2day

but think im going to try and get plenty of rest in to recover when i have my days of cause in 2m then off for a few then im doing 7 nights on the bounce so will struggling for sleep then i think so will rest and grow when i can 

just want to say thanks again to the people who have had a look in and are helping out , means a lot and it will help me stay focused and to push forward

so thanks x

night all


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Feeling the love!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Feeling the love!


no its true mate

even tho my lifts got slated haha and was told im rubbish haha

the people could just ignore it and not bother there @rse but they dont and just wanted to show its welcomed and wanted to say cheers

although i am feeling a bit hacksy now u come to mention it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah come on you useles worthless piece of diseased rhinicerous pizzle, sort your fcukin self out lol...

In all seriousnous bro, you have had the balls to post your vids on here , that means your either stupid, or you want to learn and absorb anything to achieve your goal. and i dont think your stupid..

The only way to learn is by doing , and by perfecting..

If i try to do anything in the gym mate i try and do it perfectly cos if you do 1. you dont need as much weight to get same results 2. you dont go and injure yourself leading to no results. and 3. you achieve your results much much faster...

you are back in the gym, you are focused on what you want to do, you have a goal, and you know we are all here to help you get there...

All you have to do is execute the plan and reach the goal mate....

And im sur you will do that with ease brother !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> yeah come on you useles worthless piece of diseased rhinicerous pizzle, sort your fcukin self out lol...
> 
> In all seriousnous bro, you have had the balls to post your vids on here , that means your either stupid, or you want to learn and absorb anything to achieve your goal. and i dont think your stupid..
> 
> ...


yeah id go for the stupid option haha

but yeah vid could have been better but was going for 1rm and after not doing them for ages so was going more for weight than form 

but yeah anyway u can learn something its worth it

and yeah trying to make chsnges slowly and will get it all dialed in eventually. i guess i know what need to be done its just getting the time to do it but yeah want to make some real changes this year


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

1RM lifts are fcukin pointless mate unless you are doing PL comps to be fair.. if your BB it should all be about form and making muscles work bro..

I never do 1 RM lifts, even if i go really heavy i will still stick at a weight im sure i can manage 3 reps minimum ...

its the way you get injured doing 1 RMs, especially if your getting back into it, and especially if form aisnt the best to start with...

CONDSIDER YOURSELF TOLD lol X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> 1RM lifts are fcukin pointless mate unless you are doing PL comps to be fair.. if your BB it should all be about form and making muscles work bro..
> 
> I never do 1 RM lifts, even if i go really heavy i will still stick at a weight im sure i can manage 3 reps minimum ...
> 
> ...


i know it was for ewans most pounds gained thing but i think because of were i trained not being set up for it it is kind of a none starter so thats why i was trying to get them all done quick at a mates

but yeah thats the 1st time ive done 1rm , cause i normally just train of how i feel because i train at all diff times cause of shifts i go by feel rather than saying i need to get x amount of weight or reps cause it could be way diff than the last session depending on sleep / food / energy

but i will consider myself told


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

As said already the vids were beneficial as you have now been told, you want to be getting the most from your cycle and not just hoping for the best! I need to put some up and assume the position too!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> As said already the vids were beneficial as you have now been told, you want to be getting the most from your cycle and not just hoping for the best! I need to put some up and assume the position too!


How are you doing in general bro ??? i not seen your journal for a while ??? or am i bieng thick X


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> How are you doing in general bro ??? i not seen your journal for a while ??? or am i bieng thick X


Good thanks mate, it's still there! Back into it after a lull over xmas, put on a bit of weight

, haven't lost much of it and supposed to be cutting for a holiday next month, really into my training at the moment though, so much so that I dont want to go away and undo it all! I pop in on yours now and then but I can hardly keep track of it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> As said already the vids were beneficial as you have now been told, you want to be getting the most from your cycle and not just hoping for the best! I need to put some up and assume the position too!


yeah watch out for that flinty when u post them tho hes a right c*nt and likes putting people down  hes got napolian (beard) complex


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right another little update last couple of days have been a bit of let down due to being busy in work y`day and then having to change my shifts short notice to work 2d and the next 3 so food has been a bit rubbish and mostly shakes but will get back to it 2m and make sure i have a good day

also been in a weird mood, i dont know whats up with me just think its over thinking things but again no point moaning just got to sort my sh1t out and get out of the low and back to form so i think im going to have an early night and draw a line under today

forgot my gym stuff as well this morn cause ended up doing 14 hrs y`day in work so this morning was all over but same again ill be back in 2m and see what i can do

ive just done my jabs to cheer me up  i decided to double up cause i missed last week i could have just missed a week but i thought w.w.w.d (what,would,weeman,do) 

so yeah ive just done 11ml haha so done both delts, both pecs and both bi`s.

and i had my laptop on and as i was just ding the last of my jabs johnny cash "hurt" came on so that made me smile

still havent done my measurements and this weeks pics so ill say ill do that 2m as well haha


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

what slin you using mate? And thats alot of blood tests to do!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Inapsine said:


> what slin you using mate? And thats alot of blood tests to do!


im using humalog (fast acting)

and i can get my bloods done at the needle exchange for free so its cool


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

oh another thing i forgot to say which could lead to a fun convo was i got in from work 2night and my dad says ive only just finished........so i say just finished what ???

he says ive dont ur work uniform ,and washing ,done ur sheets......blah blah . so i get in my room and he had cleaned up, which is cool

BUT

i had moved bits from the easy to get to side of the bed to the side with all the sh1t stored........these "bits" were 2 boxes of needle ends for my slin pen in a bag which the bag isnt sealed so can see in the top, another box of slin pen ends

and then 2 boxes with my clomid and metformin and other bits from A.D.C

oh and i also got my peptides from pro pep 2d as well so he had left them on the stairs for me haha

he hasnt said anything so far and doesnt really get involved in my sh1t so may be cool but thought id share my cringe moment ......well just so u can laugh and take the p1ss tbh


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well in work and still feeling like sh1t , just aching all over and no appitite what so ever , my eyes are burning and all I want to do is go to bed

The only thing I've had is a shake with oats and some fluids as I think I'm dehydrated , my p1ss is quite dark so I've decided to give the oxy a miss 2d


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Well in work and still feeling like sh1t , just aching all over and no appitite what so ever , my eyes are burning and all I want to do is go to bed
> 
> The only thing I've had is a shake with oats and some fluids as I think I'm dehydrated , my p1ss is quite dark so I've decided to give the oxy a miss 2d


doesnt sound good mate...

where is your fcukin beard update you waste of space cnut X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> doesnt sound good mate...
> 
> where is your fcukin beard update you waste of space cnut X


alright mate ill update my mug 2m as ive just got in and i dont think ill take the best pic haha

ive just come in and got straight into bed and think its going to be an early night again

but i promice ill take a nice pic for u 2m x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I was back to training this morn after feeling of for a few days was training with my mate so had a good session did back and abs as below

Back

Lat pulldown

45k x 10

60k x 8

90k x 5

50 x 12

Db rows

48k x 6

52k x 7

T bar rows

Bar+ 20k x 8

30k x 6

40k x 4

Deads

Bar+ 40k x 8

60k x 8

80k x 6

Cable low rows

50k x 8

1 below 50x 3

35k x 15

Rope low rows

35k x 10

X 9

42.5 x 8

X 7

Plate load pulldown

40 a side x 8

50. x 4

60. X 8 ( 4 assist)

Incline rear delt

14 x 5

Bent rear delt

14 x 10

Upper back machine

35 k x 10

45 k x 8

55k x 4

Abs

Rotary torso

20k x 10 a side

x 10

x 10

Machine crunches

30k x 20

40k x 8

30k x 20

Food is still of down due to no hunger so think I'm just going to get food in and then clean it up when eating again

As haven't felt like food but came out of gym and seen bk so decided to have a cheat and got a supersized whopper meal , then I've had a few shakes with protein,oats and milk so could have been better but nevermind


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Did chest and tris this morn in the gym felt good

Then did 20 mins of cardio as well at the end

Workout was as follows

Chest

Flat bench

40k x 15

60k x 12

80k x 8

90k x 6

Wide chest plate press

40k a/s x 7

50k a/s x 6

60k a/s x 6

Db flys

18k x 10

24k x 6

29k x 6

Cable fly

20k x 12

25k x 10

30k x 8

35k x 5

Incline chest machine

45k x 7

60k x 5

50k x 5

Tri

Rope pushdowns

35k x 15

45k x 12

55k x 10

Dips

Bw x 8

x 7

x 6

O.h Cable skulls

30k x 20

35k x 12

45k x 8

Seated cable skulls

45k x 12

x 10

x 12

Food Is still off so won't bother going into that but going to cook a load of chicken in a bit so hopefully that will sort me out and get me back into it


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to see you're up and running again! :thumbup1:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Glad to see you're up and running again! :thumbup1:


cheers mate if i can get my food sorted ill be happy for the time being


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

In the gym again this morn was a bit tired ,it must have been a general thing as when my mate turned up he said the same haha

Had a good workout tho 

Here's what we did

Shoulders

Seated ohp

Bar + 20 x 12

+40 x 12

+60 x 2 + 6x40

+40 x 6

Side raises

12k x 12

14k x 10

14k x 7

12k x 10

12k x 12

Shrugs

Bar+ 40k x 12

60k x 12

80k x 12

Upright rows

Bar +20 x 4

20 x 5

20 x 6

Db shrugs

28k x 20

X16

x15

x20

Bis

Seated curls

14k x 8

16k x 7

18k x 4

14k x 7

Preacher db curls

14k x 10

16k x 10

Hammer curls

14k x 10

x 8

x 7

x 6

x 8

Db curls

10k x 8

x 8

x 6

Cable curls

15k x 20

x 20

x 15

1 arm con curls

7.5 x 12

10 x 12

7.5 x 15

Just having a chilled night tonight......well same as most nights but I'm on nights again 2m for 4 - I f**king hate them

But should be good for getting food in if nothing else


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What you need there is more curls


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What you need there is more curls


i know mate i would have done but there was someone doing some weird thing in the curling rack, he had the bar on his back and then was trying to sit down with it by the looks of it .tbh it was like ur avi

i dont know why he was doing that in the curling rack ......must b a noobie


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I do loads of curls sometimes, dunno why I bother, feckers don't budge :angry:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I do loads of curls sometimes, dunno why I bother, feckers don't budge :angry:


Yeah I know that feeling haha

How's ur training going?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Non existant since thurs :no: diet has not been too good either.... Bit of lazyness too.

Up at 03:20 and hopefully get to the gym before I'm knackered, I must get some more caffiene stuffed pre workout stuff!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Non existant since thurs :no: diet has not been too good either.... Bit of lazyness too.
> 
> Up at 03:20 and hopefully get to the gym before I'm knackered, I must get some more caffiene stuffed pre workout stuff!


I'm sure it will all fall back into place just as quick

U up at 0320 everyday?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> I'm sure it will all fall back into place just as quick
> 
> U up at 0320 everyday?


No, just today and thursday this week, 11 am finish though so can''t moan and tues/weds off.

Luckily I only do earlyish shifts, I don't know how people can do night shifts! Nights were made for sleeping unless you are a vampire


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> No, just today and thursday this week, 11 am finish though so can''t moan and tues/weds off.
> 
> Luckily I only do earlyish shifts, I don't know how people can do night shifts! Nights were made for sleeping unless you are a vampire


I know , nights suck balls

I'm just getting in bed now for 3 hrs sleep then back up to train grrrrrrr


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I didn't make it to the gym this morn as I was still knackered after 3 hrs sleep so txt my mate to say I wasn't going , I thought there was no point going when had no energy as would just have gone through the motions and spent more time loading and unloading the bar than training .

So I've just slept all day and then going to go tue-fri then I'll see about the weekend depending how tired I am again on nights


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

take modafinil (sun brand is good) you can order on many online sources (including united pharmacies).

You will feel completely awake and able to train, and concentrate with 3hours sleep...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> take modafinil (sun brand is good) you can order on many online sources (including united pharmacies).
> 
> You will feel completely awake and able to train, and concentrate with 3hours sleep...


Nice one aus I'll look into it , I was going to pm u and ask cause I know u had said u only have a few hrs sleep a night

I'll send u a pm for a catch up over next day or 2 if that's cool


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

aus, how much and how often do you use modafinil? Any sides?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i think u use 100mg to start to see how well it works then adjust from there but 200mg is a normal dose i think

you can do 100mg morn and then 100mg before dinner but they say not to take it too late cause otherwise may mess with ur sleep for that day as well cause has i think it was a 15 hr half life

this was just from reading about it last night after aus mentioned it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well decided to go to the gym at midnight cause I missed a session y'day

So was feeling awake before so thought I was as well train

Session was as below

Chest / abs

Db press

22k x 12

27k x 12

30k x 12

32k x 10

Machine fly

30k x 15 slow with a stretch

x12

x15

x15

x15

Db fly

15k x12

x12

x12

x12

Decline db press

20k x15

x15

x12

x12

Obliques

20k x15 per side

x15

x15

x15


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I bet it was nice and quiet at that time!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well was back in the gym this morn at 10:30 to do some shoulders

Good workout but had to try a few diff things or do a few more sets of something than normal as I tweaked my forearm taking a plate of my mate early in session.

Was ok for pressing just was tender doing lifting things with hand grip but using straps on a couple of things I wouldn't usually use them helped as wasn't using my grip

Anyway got through it and if it's sore still in a bit I'll put some tiger balm on it

Workout was

Shoulders

Seated press

Bar+40 x 8

60x 4

40x12

60x8

70x6

X6

Plate raises

10k x 12

x 12

x 15

x 12

x 10

x 8

Shrugs

Bar + 40 x12

60 x 12

80 x 12

100 x 8

100 x 10

Plate raises

20k a/s x 15

Db side delts (twinge in forearm)

8k x 12

8k x 10

10k x 10

Cable side raises

15k x 8

x 8

Tris

V pushdowns

45k x 12

65k x 12

85k x 10

100k x 8

Skulls

30k x 8

10

5

C.g.b.p

40k x 8

X 8

X 10

Rope pushdowns

40k x 12

x 12

x 12

30k x 20


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

and yeah ben it was at the works gym so its normally quiet 90% of the time

there was 1 other person there just finishing of abs so i had a quick chat with him then got on with it

its good having the option there that i have somewere i can go 24 hrs a day 7 days a week


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

quick update on progress

Name: usernameneeded WEEK 7

Start Weight: 11stone 10 / 70.48kg / 155.4lb

Weight now : 12stone 12 / 76.95kg / 169.6

measurments at start..................... measurements now

left arm 37.5cm / 14.76 inch............ 39cm / 15.35 inch

right arm 37cm / 14.56 inch............. 39cm / 15.35 inch

chest cm 96 / 37.79 inch................ 106cm / 41.73 inch

waist cm 90 / 35.43 inch................. 92cm / 36.22 inch

left leg 52cm / 20.47 inch................ 56cm / 22.04 inch

right leg 53cm / 20.86 inch.............. 56.5cm / 22.24 inch

left calf 34cm / 13.38 inch............... 36cm / 14.17 inch

right calf 35cm / 13.77 inch............. 36cm / 14.17 inch

How many time have you trained this week? 2 so far (should be 4 or 5 by end of week)

How much cardio have you done this week? none so far (might do some if can be bothered)

Have you had any problems this week? dont think so ,food still low but wouldnt say a problem

Any strength Gains? poss a bit yeah

Anything else you have changed from last week? nothing major

View attachment 76095
View attachment 76096
View attachment 76097
View attachment 76098
View attachment 76099
View attachment 76100


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Forgot to update after tuesdays session so thought I'd throw it up now

Chest / abs

Smith press

35k x 12

45k x 12

65k x 12

75k x 10

75k x 11

Db press

22k x 12

27k x 9

30k x 6

30k x 12

Machine fly

30k x 12 slow with a stretch

x 15

x 15

 x 15

x 15

Obliques

20k x15 per side


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Then went the gym before work this morning cause I was basicly awake all night

My body didn't want to shift away from night mode for some reason so I've been sleeping in late and then awake till the early hrs

I was hoping I'd be ok last night but wasn't so at 5am I decided enought was enough and got up

Session went as follows

Back am

Lat pulldown

30k x 12

40k x 12

50k x 12

60k x 8

1 arm rows

20k x 12

25k x 12

30k x 10

32k x 10

Low row

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

Obliques

17.5k x 15 a/s

x 20

x 20

x 20

I just blasted through everything and the only rest was the amount of time it took to put reps into phone

Felt suprisingly good training


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I decided to go to the gym after work as well seeing that I didn't feel too bad considering I only got about an hre sleep last night

This is what I did

Shoulders

Shoulder press

25k x 10

22k x 10

20k x 8

17.5k x 8

Lat raises

12k x 8

x8

x9

x 12

Plate lifts

10kg x 10

x 12

x 15

x 12

Rear delts

12k x 12

15k x 12

17k x 10

12k x 12

Then 15mins on the tread mill keeping heart rate up

Max incling varying speed

I felt ok but could tell I was weeker than normal when I starting lifting

Not going to ramble on for too long cause just wasn't to get some shut eye cause I'm FU**ked

Will update again 2m in work

I might even train in morning again


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well didnt train in the morn 2d although i should have as i couldnt sleep properly anyway

wasnt going to do anything after work but then we were talking today and were talking about some sport relife thing there doing next week or something and there running a mile

so we got onto times and a woman was saying she was about 11 mins which seemed a long time, and as things do it went on and i wondered how quick i could do it as havent run in about 3-4 years and not the most fit as dont do much cardio

so finished work and decided to give it a go

i did better than i thought considering , and managed it in 9min 50

after about 3 mins to recover i got back on treadmill and did about another 25mins walking


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Thought id update seeing that I haven't in about a week

Got a new phone last week so I haven't had tapatalk so haven't really been on here as much in work but that's sorted now

Traiing was good last week I got 5 sessions on the weights and then did at least 2 hrs cardio as well

Diet wasn't bad but wasn't great but that's my ongoing battle haha

All in all I'm feeling good , on my last night shift then I'm back in fri day shift so will enjoy a couple of days off and just eat chill and go the gym. I might even go out on the bike if the weather is nice

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

lol bit of a daft name

get big or get dead ! lol wtf


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012 said:


> lol bit of a daft name
> 
> get big or get dead ! lol wtf


Thank you for the input.... does it really matter ?

Anywany man back to business..

How you feeling / looking mate and do you still have that stupid beard ?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

David2012 said:


> lol bit of a daft name
> 
> get big or get dead ! lol wtf


yeah i know as long as i get a good thread name i dont suppose it matters about the training


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

c'mon username, u should know better by now, its all in the title m8, screw the training, thread titles will make u a monster.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Thank you for the input.... does it really matter ?
> 
> Anywany man back to business..
> 
> How you feeling / looking mate and do you still have that stupid beard ?


alright mate yeah im not too bad

finished nights this morn so just trying to get back to normallity so ill prob go the gym later on 2n and then train with my mate wed and thur and then after work fri,sat,sun to get all parts traned and also try and doa bit of gentle cardio as well

and im slowly growing still .

my food was a bit low last week for a couple of days but cause i was less bloated i could start to see outline of abs and looked lean ( read as skinny) then the day after took some pics and looked good , well good for me.......so the head f**k is still there haha

and no the beard has gone well it was clean shaven but is short beard again now ill post some general pics up while im on laptop


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Breeny said:


> c'mon username, u should know better by now, its all in the title m8, screw the training, thread titles will make u a monster.


i know how stupid do i feel that a noob has to tell me the score


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i just done 4 sets of 8 of ur thread title and man it burns, gonna try a 5x5 in the general convo titles next an see where that takes me.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just some ramdom pics from last week









i know they aint much but slowly getting there


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Great progress mate!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Great progress mate!


cheers mate

it was strange they were took within a few hours of each other and the 1st one i thought well i dont look bloated but look really thin , then the ones in a vest i thought big haha

its the head f**k of the game i suppose

ive had a funny couple of weeks were motivation has been all over the place fod has been really low and gym has been on and off ive been atleast a couple of times a wek but just feel like ive not done enought but i dont seemto have lost much so im not worrying so will get back upto full strenght for beginging of next month an last again and give it hell for a month and see how we go

how are you doing bud?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> cheers mate
> 
> it was strange they were took within a few hours of each other and the 1st one i thought well i dont look bloated but look really thin , then the ones in a vest i thought big haha
> 
> ...


I'm good thanks, had a nice rest on holiday with plenty of massages to boot and didn't pig out completely which is nothing short of a miracle really! Back on diet though as I've put on more lard so attempting to shift some of it over the next 10 weeks or so, back in the gym later and looking forward to it!

Hopefully it will all be easier now the weather has improved!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm good thanks, had a nice rest on holiday with plenty of massages to boot and didn't pig out completely which is nothing short of a miracle really! Back on diet though as I've put on more lard so attempting to shift some of it over the next 10 weeks or so, back in the gym later and looking forward to it!
> 
> Hopefully it will all be easier now the weather has improved!


you cant beat a holiday and if ur eger to get back to it im sure u will make some good changes over the 10 weeks with batteries re-charged and a new focus

and yeah once the weather improves it always helps with training and is a load easier not having to get up in the dark and go to bed in the dark cause of training, plus once the top can come off it always makes u want t be that little bit better


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk me i thought you was dead !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me i thought you was dead !!!


thats just wishfull thinking haha

nah its been a funny couple of weeks felt run down, then ill and just lacking in motivation .

then this week has been a write off so im just going to focus from monday and try and get myself sorted for begining of next month

but were have you been u have been mia it seems ?? u ok ??

i was going to pm u and see what had happened haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> thats just wishfull thinking haha
> 
> nah its been a funny couple of weeks felt run down, then ill and just lacking in motivation .
> 
> ...


been working away mate for 5 weeks solid in that craphole preston lol....

looks like im there for another week or 2 aswell...

bout time some cnut came and picked me up for a training session :whistling:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> been working away mate for 5 weeks solid in that craphole preston lol....
> 
> looks like im there for another week or 2 aswell...
> 
> bout time some cnut came and picked me up for a training session :whistling:


well im sure if some c*nt actually said they were working close im sure there would be an offer made but seeing that they dont get in touch . i dont know how an offer could be made


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hows the training going mate?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Hows the training going mate?


Alright mate

Training and diet have been sh1te for far too long

I was ment to get back to it at full blast at beginning of the month but have been having problems at work still and then have been full of flu and sickness this week from burning the candle at both ends over the bank holiday weekend .

But hopefully by the time I've finished work 2m night I'll be able to train again and can still get a couple of sessions this week and then make up for it next week cause it's doing my head in haha

How's everything with u ??


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Alright mate
> 
> Training and diet have been sh1te for far too long
> 
> ...


I managed to go out and have 5 drinks with two soft drinks aswell bank holiday sunday, my most mature evening out ever!

Training is good but I swear I'd be looking better if I actually managed to stick to my diet!

Currently on day 5 of 10 straight tomorrow though so that may change!

Hope your feeling better and back in action soon mate!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I managed to go out and have 5 drinks with two soft drinks aswell bank holiday sunday, my most mature evening out ever!
> 
> Training is good but I swear I'd be looking better if I actually managed to stick to my diet!
> 
> ...


Nice one mate , I bet u felt better the day after for not going over board didn't you

Yeah its diet that's the hardest thing to keep to weather its eating clean or eating enough it's always something

And 10 days straight are harsh I think I've done 12 x 12hr days on the bounce and I was feeling Ill by day 10 so u have my sympathy mate

Thanks for the get well wishes , I'm feeling better 2d and can breath and only coughing up bits of sh1te rather than it being all the time so hopefully I'll be back to it 2m


----------

